# Filipino Fighting Arts Seminar--Review.



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2002)

I attended a seminar today by Punong Guro Felipe Jose of Unified Martial Arts Training Systems. The seminar was hosted by Enrico Garcia, Jr. (Mr. Jose's cousin). Mr. Jose draws on his training in Sayoc Kali, Pambuan Arnis, Judo, DKI, and other arts, including a family FMA. In addition he is a LEO and SRT member and draws on that experience.

Mr. Jose gave an excellent full-day seminar that drew participants from several hours away. He covered mostly single stick in the morning (basic drills leading to disarms) and mostly knife and stick-and-knife drills in the afternoon. As a FMA practitioner I was able to come away with many interesting insights but the new people were given much attention and encouragement by Mr. Jose and Mr. Garcia as well. 

I would recommend Mr. Garcia's seminars to anyone interested in the FMA!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2003)

See related discussion here.


----------

